# sea shells?



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hi

found a whak of sea shells from old vacations.. dropped them in the tank and the P's are trying to eat them.... is having them in the tank ok?

thanks


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You might have wanted to boil those first to kill any bacteria and yea I'm sure they would be alright.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

They will also harden your water and raise your pH, so if this isn't what you want, best to remove them.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

definatly boil them and it might not be a good idea because i had them in my aquarium and my p's cut their fins alot du







e to rough edges but its up to you i hate the shells


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm gonna move this to water chemistry. It will be fine. You may want to monitor ph on a daily basis to see how high it goes up due to increased carbonates as your shells dissolve.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

boil them


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

boil and get rid of any bactera and it will be fine


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i used to have a large black and white shell bout the size of a softball in my 20L, it was really cool, my fish would explore it. well i noticed my water was milky color, and when i remove the shell it had turned brown and white. it also had so parts of it that were like disolving or sumfin. since i removed it my water has been clear


----------

